# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng Sáng Tươi Phú Quốc - Nhà Hàng ở Phú Quốc

## nguyetnt

- Nếu có đến Phú Quốc, đừng bỏ qua cơ hội đến nhà hàng Sáng Tươi, thưởng thức các món Hải sản đặc sắc ở Phú Quốc. Nhà hàng Sáng Tươi nằm cạnh bờ sông thơ mộng với không gian thoáng mát.
Địa chỉ: Tổ 3 Kp1 Đường 30 tháng 4, Thị Trấn Dương Đông, Huyện Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang

*Nhà hàng Sáng Tươi Phú Quốc*






Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour TP.HCM - Phú Quốc - TP.HCM 3 ngày 2 đêm giá 1.379.000VNĐ/Khách* - *Tour TP.HCM - Phu Quoc - TP.HCM 3 ngay 2 đem gia 1.379.000VND/Khach*
Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *Tour du lịch Phú Quốc* - *Tour du lich Phú Quốc*
Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Phú Quốc click vào *du lịch Phú Quốc* - *du lich Phu Quoc*

----------


## toidi.net

Có món Cá Trích nổi tiếng nhất Phú Quốc

----------


## vivitravel

Nhà hàng này sát nhà mình nè, vô đây ăn cũng được lắm, đặc biệt có món gỏi cá trích và lẩu cá bớp tuyệt hảo

----------

